# Do platy fry eat eachother?



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I woke up this morning to find 3 platy fry instead of 4. there was clean water, the container was not full enough for them to jump (plus it was covered), and there was no sign of my 4th platy. What happened?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Sometimes they will sort of burrow into the gravel, if you have any.. you may just have overlooked it. Hard to say but im going to geuss they didn't eat it.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Nope, no gravel, unfortunately. it just vanished


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

are all the fry about the same size, or are they from different spawns? If a platy fry was 3/4" it might eat one 1/4".


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

No, they're all the same size. It's quite a mystery. I can't find a dead fishy anywhere...even checked the whole area around their home. It wasn't dead in the bottom, and wasn't hiding in the plants. Go figure.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They usually wont eat fish their own size. But if he died they will eat off the carcus of a dead fish. Being that small it wouldnt take long for them to devour the entire fish.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Could it have got sucked up in the filter?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

No, I actually have them in a large vase that I'm having to substitute for the tank, and there's no way to attach a filter. I've been changing the water regularly, wiping out the sides, using a turkey baster to blow some air into the vase now and then. I had them in my tank for awhile, but three got eaten, so I rescued four. Now one simply fanished into thin air...lol maybe he grew wings.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wowww, That would bug me like no other...not knowing what happened. The only thing I could think of is that he died some how and they all ate him...lol...or maby he jumped out and idk burryed himself into the carpet? Ha idk.


----------

